# what fish go well with tiger barbs?



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm new to this site and i'm also new to fish keeping. I got a 15 gallon tank for christmas and a couple days later,(after it was filled with water and all that stuff), I went to the pet store to get some fish. I was very excited and didn't ask any questions, so i picked 3 tiger barbs, went home, put them in, (carefully), and as soon as i put them in, the biggest one started chasing the 2 smaller fish around and then i realized, these must be semi-aggressive fish when i was going for community fish! However, i'm not dissuppointed, they are still very fun to watch and are very exiting. Now I'm just wondering, what fish would go well with tiger barbs? -NoaDon12-


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

I got Gourami's in a tank -- you may want to try that , but 3 barbs are a bit low -- you may only want a species tank if you're thinking barbs in a small tank.

Get 6 barbs and nothing else.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

What about oscars?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just responded to your other post with the same question already here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/what-other-fish-could-i-add-34846/

But to answer you latest question, to properly house 2 Oscar you'll need a 150g. Apart from that, I am sure the Oscar will appreciate the barbs as a nice lil snack.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

NoaDon12 (and anyone wishing to respond to him), please use the most recent thread on this topic for further discussion about this particular tank project.

Here's the newest thread:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/how-many-cory-should-i-add-34853/


----------

